
It was 84 degrees near the Arctic Ocean this weekend - johnny313
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/05/14/it-was-degrees-near-arctic-ocean-this-weekend-carbon-dioxide-hit-its-highest-level-human-history/
======
lelima
Are these numbers matching predictions?

"forecasts a temperature rise of 2.5 to 10 degrees Fahrenheit over the next
century." [1].

I might be wrong but I feel like the temperatures are getting higher quicker
than we think.

[1]: [https://climate.nasa.gov/effects/](https://climate.nasa.gov/effects/)

~~~
mywittyname
I believe the estimated rise is for global mean temperatures but the linked
article is discussing a local peak temperature, which aren't really comparable
units.

This fundamental misunderstanding is likely what prevents people from really
understanding the impact of global warming. After all, a 2.5° difference is
well within the daily temperature variance or every region of the US. It takes
a decent understanding of statistics to understand that an 5% increase in an
average translates to a very large increase in the frequency of rare events at
the extreme.

I.e., a 1 inch increase in average human height translates into something like
a 10-100x increase in the number of people over 7ft tall, yet a set of
brothers may vary in height by much more than an inch.

------
jboren
Fort Yukon, Alaska is 6 miles above the Arctic Circle and is often above 80
degrees F from June - August.

The Yukon Flats National Wildlife Refuge experiences extreme temperature
variance and scarce precipitation. Fort Yukon holds the state record high
temperature of 100° F (38° C), and comes close to the record low at –75° F
(-59° C).

Yukon Flats is the only place in the world where temperatures of 100° F have
been recorded north of the Arctic Circle. The Refuge also experiences some of
the coldest temperatures of any inhabited area. In the uplands and mountains
surrounding the Yukon Flats, there is less temperature variance with cooler
summers and warmer winters.

[https://www.fws.gov/refuge/yukon_flats/visit/weather.html](https://www.fws.gov/refuge/yukon_flats/visit/weather.html)

